# Picture thread: Ugliest Flashlights



## jayhackett03 (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought i would start a thread about having people post pictures of the ugliest flashlights out there. 

So, post what you've got...

I'll start with this...Coleman Cree Rechargeable Spotlight. Someone posted it earlier which inspired me to post this thread.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/images/products/4351-700_500.jpg


...and the ugliest light I could find...Streamlight Sidewinder.
http://flashlightnews.org/Spotlight_Images/Streamlight_SideWinder2_320.jpg

Make sure and post the names of the lights.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Apr 25, 2008)

https://www.fenix-store.com/images/t1h.jpg

_
Over sized, hotlinked image removed_


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice thread!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Apr 25, 2008)

Hotlinking images, for shame..... :thumbsdow


----------



## GPB (Apr 26, 2008)

what is hotlinking and why is it so bad ?


----------



## Norm (Apr 26, 2008)

GPB said:


> what is hotlinking and why is it so bad ?


Hot linking steals bandwidth from other sites 
Norm


----------



## greenLED (Apr 26, 2008)

Topping my list are:
Peak lights
HDS/Novatac
the new generation of Gerber lights


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 26, 2008)

HDS/Novatac!


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 27, 2008)

i actually like the look of the t1...:shrug:

Crenshaw


----------



## Mangurrian (Apr 27, 2008)

The nitecore extreme tops my list a frankenlight making a joke from respected custom makers and serious manufacturers.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Apr 27, 2008)

This headlamp from HDS Systems:

http://www.hdssystems.com/ActionLightHistory.html


----------



## Izual73 (Apr 27, 2008)

:sick2:


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 27, 2008)

ooooh, the Surefire 10x Dominator, I have to agree there. It would have been so much better to have had an axial twin-filament bulb in a single reflector to give the high and low modes.


----------



## AvidHiker (Apr 27, 2008)

I hate to do it, but I have to cast my vote for the Spy (otherwise a superb concept). Reminds me of several different smoking accessories, one of which being a lighter. Just doesn't fit into my concept of an asthetically pleasing flashlight I suppose.

+1 Dominator (eww), +1 HDS/Novatac (boooooring)


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 27, 2008)

Most of the Coast lineup. Especially the ones with the pinched section where the head meets the body.


----------



## paxxus (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.lumaray.com/home_800.html

:duh2::sick2:


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 27, 2008)

+1 on the lumaray :green: such a great concept, carefully chosen LED's and well driven etc., but that plastic shell is awful. So many tabs and loops and angles... a dozen pieces would break off on the first drop! :laughing:


----------



## ElGreco (Apr 27, 2008)

paxxus said:


> http://www.lumaray.com/home_800.html
> 
> :duh2::sick2:



Can anyone say overengineered?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 27, 2008)

I won't post a picture since I'm unsure of its copyright, but by far, the ugliest thing I've ever seen that calls itself a flashlight has to be the Gatlight.


----------



## vovw (Apr 27, 2008)

Not a fan of some pentagon lights with the ball shaped thing in body, reminds me of something that should belong at end of staircase handle.


----------



## Retinator (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey I like the looks of the Lumaray lol!

It does look like something that dropped out of a UFO, and has been where no one has gone before :0

Some 'novelty' lights are pretty whacked though. Nothing springs to mind at this moment.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 27, 2008)

ElGreco said:


> Can anyone say overengineered?



haha, thats probably why they were at the star trek convention..

Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 27, 2008)

Definitely, *Surefire 10x Dominator* is horrible! 

That non-regular bezel looks like it´s melting... 

:sick2:


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 27, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I won't post a picture since I'm unsure of its copyright, but by far, the ugliest thing I've ever seen that calls itself a flashlight has to be the Gatlight.




:lolsign:

I think that the Gatlight was also posted in the "Most Beautiful LED light" thread.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 27, 2008)

SPY's don't offend the Lumens/cube too badly ( :nana: -> Dave  ) but the Gatlight...  ( :nana: -> Walter.) Angus's "hockey puck" has to make the list. ( :nana: -> Angus.  ) 

Larry


----------



## Trashman (Apr 27, 2008)

Man, I guess, I must have beauty in my eye, because the only "ugly" flashlight suggested that I can sort of agree with is the Coleman spotlight! The T1 isn't ugly at all and when you see it perform, it looks even better. The 10X Dominator is awesome! At first, I thought, what is that? Then, however, when Fivemega showed me his and I tried it out, outside, in the dark, I was thoroughly amazed and the odd looking light suddenly became very attractive and desireable! Eventually, I got one of my own. I'm surprised to see the Lumaray even got suggested. I'd easily add that to the list of *best* looking lights. I've still think it looks awesome, even after owning a couple of them. (now, only one) I don't even know whether Nascar is serious or not about the Gatlight, either. I'd never guess anybody would call that one ugly. When I had a V1 in my collection, it was always the most impressive light to other, non-flashaholics that I was showing it (my collection) to. I'm not sure if I've ever seen a Streamlight Sidewinder, before, but I thought that one looked really cool! The HDS Headlamp looked cool, too!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 28, 2008)

paxxus said:


> http://www.lumaray.com/home_800.html
> 
> :duh2::sick2:


I've always thought this was a perfect prop for a Sci-Fi movie


----------



## Coop (Apr 28, 2008)

Any headlamp based on that silver egg shaped 3AAA design...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the Lumaray myself but other multi LED lights like the "shower head" LED flashlights are a bit much for me. You know the ones with 50+ 5mm LEDs in them running 3xAAAs or some such nonsense.

-LT


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 30, 2008)

Inova Radiant Series lights are pretty ugly.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 30, 2008)

coast lights with the narrow neck. 
orb with mag switch


----------



## Trashman (Apr 30, 2008)

Coop said:


> Any headlamp based on that silver egg shaped 3AAA design...



I'll go along with that one.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, Those pinched-neck Coast lights are pretty ugly...


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 30, 2008)

:hahaha:


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooooh, Lite me, that is ugly!


----------



## gottawearshades (Apr 30, 2008)

Great idea for a thread.

Gerber seems to have a crackerjack team of experts coming up with the ugliest lights possible. Some of their lights seemed designed by a committee whose members never saw a flashlight:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gerber_flashflood.htm

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gerber_hornet.htm

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gerber_hornet.htm

I bought the first of these, and gave it away.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 30, 2008)

Jesus Christ, what is that "Gerber Hornet Flash Lantern" ??

It looks like an alien spaceship!!


----------



## liquidsix (May 1, 2008)

This was a testament to the honesty of the reviews in good ol' flashlightreviews.com

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/heliotek_hte-1rev2.htm

It was UUUUGLY, but looks didn't matter it got 5 stars!


----------



## Brownstone (May 1, 2008)

I don't think you all are trying hard enough.

Presented for your review, the "Mac Light 2 Cell Handyman Style"





(From: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Mac-Light-Flashlight-H10-2-Cell-Handyman-Style-2D-2005)


----------



## Supernam (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a hand bell.


----------



## Cuso (May 1, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> I don't think you all are trying hard enough.
> 
> Presented for your review, the "Mac Light 2 Cell Handyman Style"
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Mac-Light-Flashlight-H10-2-Cell-Handyman-Style-2D-2005



OMG !! Dude thats the Mummy Light!!


----------



## aussiebob (May 1, 2008)

Not quite as ugly as a bulldog chewing a wasp but its the ugliest light i have. Energizer hard case led.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 1, 2008)

Don't forget the CMG Sonic. The thing is shaped like a male private part.


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 1, 2008)

Supernam said:


> Looks like a hand bell.



It also works as a club for self defense purpose.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 1, 2008)

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kramer5150 (May 1, 2008)

... and its not even attempting to illuminate:green::sick2:


----------



## Tomcat! (May 1, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> Not quite as ugly as a bulldog chewing a wasp but its the ugliest light i have. Energizer hard case led.




That's not a light, that's a retractable knife!


The Hellfire X-15 looks like an unfinished pipe bomb, or a halfhearted attempt at inventing a spaghetti twirler.:sick2:


----------



## Tomcat! (May 1, 2008)

Oh so _that's_ what happened to the missing piece when I was connecting up my washing machine!









"So Dude, we gave you all that R&D money to give us a light and you came up with what? A sex toy?"


----------



## MikeSalt (May 1, 2008)

Just thought of another one...






That bulb looks so much better mounted in a Maglite 2D ROP. The swivel-head reminds me of those really cheap designs.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 1, 2008)

The Heliotek has never won any beauty contests and even after all these years it's still ~$100.

v2





v1 next to v2 (photo via Sean's Flashlight site)





-LT


----------



## Dadof6 (May 2, 2008)

My vote is for any one of the shake lights with the clear plastic exterior.


----------



## powernoodle (May 2, 2008)

I vote for that Pineapple body thing - whatever its called - that looks something a Vulcan proctologist would use. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## xcel730 (May 2, 2008)

Here are some pretty ugly lights:


























Here's an eye-candy after looking after so many ugly lights. If you look carefully, there's a flashlight there :naughty:


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Here's an eye-candy after looking after so many ugly lights. If you look carefully, there's a flashlight there :naughty:



Yum.:naughty:


----------



## DM51 (May 2, 2008)

I think that may be one of Shelby's pics. Did you get his go-ahead to reproduce it here?


----------



## xcel730 (May 2, 2008)

Requesting permission from Shelby as we speak. If he doesn't approve, then the photo will be taken down. :mecry:



DM51 said:


> I think that may be one of Shelby's pics. Did you get his go-ahead to reproduce it here?


----------



## xcel730 (May 5, 2008)

Shelby approved my usage of his photo for the SF Titan.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 5, 2008)

How on Earth (or outer-space) could any serious flashlight manufacturer produce something so tacky?...


----------



## MikeSalt (May 5, 2008)

And I have never been a fan of lights that use arrays of LEDs, but this really takes the cake...





Whoever made this, please allow me to introduce you to Cree

The only multi-LED flashlight that I like is the McGizmo Lunasol. So elegantly executed!


----------



## dulridge (May 5, 2008)

This one's head really did not want to come off. It looks worse than the pic in reality. 






It died on me so I'd free the Rebel LED and use it in something else. Tried boiling it. the reflector did NOT like that and is now a heavy stipple with a nasty beam.






Not the best picture as I'm not good at hand-holding a camera for 1/8" and image stabilisation can only do so much. 

It does actually emit light after a bunch of solder remedied the nastinesses of the bodywork that had given up conducting electricity.

The background was carefully chosen...


----------



## dudemar (May 5, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## Fallingwater (May 5, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> And I have never been a fan of lights that use arrays of LEDs, but this really takes the cake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't seen nuthin' yet


----------



## xcel730 (May 5, 2008)

Wow, 238 LEDs?!? I guess to non-flashaholics, the brightness of a flashlight is directly proportional to the number of LEDs. This is why we could still shock our friends/family with how bright our 1 LED is. :twothumbs


----------



## MikeSalt (May 5, 2008)

FallingWater, that is truly very nasty.

Although, one way to look at it is that you are carrying 237 spare bulbs.


----------



## jzmtl (May 5, 2008)

I'd actually buy one for th hell of it if the shipping isn't so ridiculous.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 5, 2008)

IMO This Light Looks A Little Crazy:


----------



## kramer5150 (May 5, 2008)

Geez louise!! those showerheads are fugly!
I was @ microcenter the other week playing around with this one... on the shelf, batteries installed=> :sick2: For $30, I would at least expect the thing to be boxed or packaged nicely.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 5, 2008)

*dulridge: *I think your light would fit in better in this cool thread.


----------



## e2x2e (May 5, 2008)

Sorry guys...once "showerhead" lights are brought into the equation...anything is beautiful.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 5, 2008)

How about this beauty?

Braun 2D:




Photo courtesy of TheFlashlightMuseum.com


----------



## JediNight (May 5, 2008)

Wow, 

Looks almost like a laser/lightsaber :laughing:


----------



## liquidsix (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember the original lifelite flashlights from the late 80's? I always thought that those were ugos


----------



## ElGreco (May 5, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> Braun 2D



:sick2:

That did it for me.....


----------



## Federal LG (May 6, 2008)

JediNight said:


> Wow,
> 
> Looks almost like a laser/lightsaber :laughing:


----------



## Fallingwater (May 6, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> FallingWater, that is truly very nasty.
> Although, one way to look at it is that you are carrying 237 spare bulbs.


Someone actually bought one of those and posted about it here. I remember that the current draw was much less than I was expecting; those 238 LEDs are way underdriven, of the total current draw would kill D alkalines fast.



jzmtl said:


> I'd actually buy one for th hell of it if the shipping isn't so ridiculous.


Ditto. I'd replace the stock resistor with one that would drive all the LEDs at nominal current, then I'd stick three D NiMH cells in there and I'd see just what it could do. 

By the way, it'd be fun (if horribly expensive) to get one of those 100-LED lights and mod it with Nichia GSs driven at full nominal power. Who knows what would come out.


----------



## Illum (May 6, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> How about this beauty?
> 
> Braun 2D:
> 
> ...



looked like a typical Eveready with a very very sophisticated beamshaper


----------



## schiesz (May 6, 2008)

I guess I have totally different taste than most, cause the majority of the lights in this thread I really like. My favorite surefire head is the original KL3, which I know a lot of people hate, so I guess I should have expected it.

Gatlight, spy, lumaray, dominator...I think all of those a cool lights.

The ones I think are ugly are anything made by Elektrolumens. Don't get me wrong, I think he makes great functioning lights (and I use a bunch of them), but I just think they are UGLY.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 7, 2008)

schiesz said:


> The ones I think are ugly are anything made by Elektrolumens. Don't get me wrong, I think he makes great functioning lights (and I use a bunch of them), but I just think they are UGLY.



Is that because of the multi-emitter, multi-reflector setup. That is a feature I really do not like either. I am far more comfortable with light coming from a single point source. Don't ask why though, I have no idea.


----------



## TONY M (May 7, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Wow, 238 LEDs?!? I guess to non-flashaholics, the brightness of a flashlight is directly proportional to the number of LEDs. This is why we could still shock our friends/family with how bright our 1 LED is. :twothumbs


 
Very true xcel730. I have to show people this before they believe me usually too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2008)

GPB said:


> what is hotlinking and why is it so bad ?



Well it's when you copy the hosting details for an image (hosted by another site) and copy the same link to a post some where else... thus every time your post with the 'hot linked' image is read (by other users) the image is sourced from the original site effecting it's usable bandwidth 

BTW the work around for this (provided you're not violating copyright laws) is copy it to your hard disk & upload it to one of the many hosting sites ie. imageshack OR photobucket 


That Lumaray would more at home at a Star Wars convention than a Trekkie fan fest... after all it does look more like the lightsabre Luke lost in Episode IV






I've always considered the Black & Decker Snakelight a reasonably ugly light... which is funny because I was given one (v1 2 x C cell) many years ago as a gift (it's still living in the back of the cupboard) :thumbsup:





Picture courtesy of the flashlight museum


----------



## schiesz (May 7, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> Is that because of the multi-emitter, multi-reflector setup.



Not at all. I actually like the multiple reflectors thing. Its the general shape of the lights themselves thats gets me. Oh well, all of the ones I have work great, so I don't care THAT much, but I do think they are ugly.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 7, 2008)

Ugly is in the eye of the beholder. The opposite is true too.

Bill


----------



## kosPap (May 7, 2008)

dulridge said:


> This one's head really did not want to come off. It looks worse than the pic in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hey that llokks remrkably like mine...even down to the hazy reflector!


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

or beauty is in the eye of the beerholder. The more you drink, the better I look. :naughty:



Bullzeyebill said:


> Ugly is in the eye of the beholder. The opposite is true too.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> And I have never been a fan of lights that use arrays of LEDs, but this really takes the cake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That does take the cake. What a piece of junk. My dad somehow ended up with one of those...:sick2:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 7, 2008)

*[email protected]*: I almost posted a Snakelight instead of the Braun...it was a tough call, but I figured that the Braun was a lot more obscure. After all, who _hasn't_ seen one of those ugly Snakelights? :sick2:


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 7, 2008)

PhotonBoy said:


> This headlamp from HDS Systems:
> 
> http://www.hdssystems.com/ActionLightHistory.html



Not only it was ugly, It was damn expensive


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure user BeBe wouldn't mind me throwing this out...his thread's old enough to be buried in the archives



bebe said:


> Hi
> 
> As I have told earlier (to the ones who read it  I usually have the title "the flashlight man" at our offroad-camps. This year I had with me my new U2, which I by the way love!
> 
> ...



<pics rehosted>












the predecessor of the larry-light? you be the judge:shrug:

Then again, if it weren't for the creativity that went into this from its creator I'd probably say its ugly too
Magplunger74


----------



## TONY M (May 21, 2008)

That Kawasaki Diamond isn't the sort of light that would not impress if set down on the dinner table. I love it!


----------



## Toohotruk (May 22, 2008)

It looks like a sealed beam car headlight on the Diamond...what's the runtime like for that bad boy?

PS...2-stroke, or 4?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 22, 2008)

Izual73 said:


> :sick2:


:green::sick2: +1


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> It looks like a sealed beam car headlight on the Diamond...what's the runtime like for that bad boy?
> 
> PS...2-stroke, or 4?



judging from the engine...it looks like a 2:candle:
4 cycle engines can't be used upsidedown, thats their only disadvantage
If I had to use something like that for 20-30 minutes the noise would drive me up the wall...but it would be awesome to have a "high" beam engaged by a throttle instead of a switch:nana:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 22, 2008)

That's what I figured too...and I agree, the sound of a 2-cycle motor screaming near red line is a pretty high price to pay for massive lumens, :hairpull: yet you can't deny the cool factor!


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 22, 2008)

How about this for ugly?






or


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


>



 looks very homemade:devil:
I'd give it more rating than that...
its only got 6 emitters from that pic but it reminds me of the Lamina LED Array found in centraled lights

try this


----------



## TONY M (May 23, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> looks very homemade:devil:
> I'd give it more rating than that...
> its only got 6 emitters from that pic but it reminds me of the Lamina LED Array found in centraled lights
> 
> try this


Now thats ridiculous!


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2008)

it reminds me of a flare gun that takes two cartridges


----------



## maxa beam (May 23, 2008)

"Son, let's go water the plants!"


----------



## Toohotruk (May 23, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> ...try this



Looks like it's ready to spray water...:shrug:


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> "Son, let's go water the plants!"


----------



## lctorana (May 24, 2008)

Tell you what I can't stand is those military right-angle lights. Or even uglier - those swivel-head lights.


----------



## DM51 (May 24, 2008)

Bad picture, but hideous nevertheless (IMO):


----------



## gadget_lover (May 24, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> "Son, let's go water the plants!"



I'd call that a work of art, not ugly.


What batteries does it use?


Daniel


----------



## maxa beam (May 24, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> I'd call that a work of art, not ugly.
> 
> 
> What batteries does it use?
> ...



I have no idea. But that thing looks like a watering pitcher, not a flashlight.


Illum_the_nation said:


> looks very homemade:devil:
> I'd give it more rating than that...
> its only got 6 emitters from that pic but it reminds me of the Lamina LED Array found in centraled lights
> 
> try this



I had this EXACT flashlight once, except it had one bulb instead of two. The thing you pump it with broke the first day I used it.


----------



## JetskiMark (May 24, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> "Son, let's go water the plants!"



That was a funny caption for an unusual light.

It is a 1900 Eveready bicycle light. According to FlashlightMuseum.com, it has a value of $700.

I believe that it uses three 1.5V cylindrical dry cells that have the threaded studs protruding from the top. Similar to this.

I would like to have one in my vintage collection. But not at that price.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 24, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> That was a funny caption for an unusual light.
> 
> It is a 1900 Eveready bicycle light. According to FlashlightMuseum.com, it has a value of $700.
> 
> ...



I think that one is actually quite a good looking vintage light.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 24, 2008)

Ugly is perhaps too strong a pejorative but the McLuxIII-S27-Cx2 would not be in the running for any industrial design awards. It's not one of McGizmo's better design efforts by any stretch.

Other lights in contention include the Turbospider and the production (spiky) version of the SF Beast. At least SF has the excuse that the Beast is a serious tool while the Turbospider is just a piece of junk...


----------



## lctorana (May 24, 2008)

Cloverleaf triple-E-cell battery canister

polished nickel silver finish

turned brass fittings

matching cloverleaf shaped handle

polished silver reflector

and jewelled tell-tales.
Perhaps a little unusual looking today, but ugly?

Shrug.


----------



## Illum (May 24, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Bad picture, but hideous nevertheless (IMO):



isn't that the "infamous" dragonheart?
I agree, but I'm also impressed by the machinist's ability to machine that kind of knurling:devil:


----------



## maxa beam (May 24, 2008)

*Hotlinked image removed by moderator.*

"Hold on, let me turn up the speakers."


----------



## maxa beam (May 26, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Lite_me (May 27, 2008)

Yes, we see it, and yes, it is an ugly flashlight!  There are 100's like this at the Flashlight Museum where this is from.

:wave: Just a quick question tho, do you have permission to hot-link the files from there? It's against CPF rules unless you do. Here's a current thread discussing just this very issue. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198594


----------



## Toohotruk (May 27, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Yes, we see it, and yes, it is an ugly flashlight!  There are 100's like this at the Flashlight Museum where this is from.
> 
> :wave: Just a quick question tho, do you have permission to hot-link the files from there? It's against CPF rules unless you do. Here's a current thread discussing just this very issue. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198594



Every image I post is hosted by Imageshack.us.


----------



## DM51 (May 27, 2008)

maxa beam, I have removed the hotlinked image from your post. Please read the rules.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 13, 2010)

Since this thread was linked to from the most beautiful thread I figured I'd revive it with one I got a few years ago, a Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp. I suppose it could be called a flashlight. It's possible I'm about the only one around here, with the exception of Craig at the LED Museum, who has one of these goofy things. It had terrible run time and would die suddenly.






Geoff


----------



## JetskiMark (Feb 13, 2010)

That actually looks somewhat interesting.

It just needs an X-PG, a variable driver and an 18650.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 13, 2010)

JetskiMark said:


> That actually looks somewhat interesting.
> 
> It just needs an X-PG, a variable driver and an 18650.



It definitely has potential, just didn't perform very well. It has a white LED and a red with constant on for both plus flashing red. I never found a really good use, though now it's clamped to a shelf at the bedside for helping me find a better light to use.

Geoff


----------

